# Black Mesa Source



## Bobskunk (May 28, 2011)

*Black Mesa Source can eat a dick*

a wonderful project made by wonderful people and ruined forever, doomed to never release by a dumb team leader

kill all executives and managers, when they're not exploiting the labor of those working under them, they're squandering it


----------



## Rossyfox (May 28, 2011)

i can see no analogies to any furry websites


----------



## Bobskunk (May 28, 2011)

Rossyfox said:


> i can see no analogies to any furry websites


 
right because furry websites are not wonderful things staffed by wonderful people you dongus


----------



## Bobskunk (May 28, 2011)

kill all furry websites


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 28, 2011)

Quality thread.

But I've wanted Black Mesa: Source for the LONGEST time


----------



## CannotWait (May 28, 2011)

Why? First Valve refuses to make Half Life 3 and now *this*? Why?!


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 28, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Why? First Valve refuses to make Half Life 3 and now *this*? Why?!


 
BM:S is not affiliated with Valve. Independent Mod.


----------



## CannotWait (May 28, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> BM:S is not affiliated with Valve. Independent Mod.


 
I know that, but it seems like everything good that should happen to the Half Life series is being squandered.


----------



## LizardKing (May 28, 2011)

But at least DNF is finally finished, right?


----------



## Bobskunk (May 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> But at least DNF is finally finished, right?


 
DNF releasing just makes me want to burn the BM:S team leader's house down all the more, haha


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 28, 2011)

Seeing this thread gave me a glint of hope that the mod had been released, then I read the thread, you should be banned for this. 

Also, in the wrong section.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 28, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I know that, but it seems like everything good that should happen to the Half Life series is being squandered.


 
Portal 2 came out.
Portal is part of the Half-Life series.


----------



## Azure (May 28, 2011)

At first, your tits made the thread OP. Then, I read that nothing is going to happen with BM: S. Then, I cried.


----------



## Bobskunk (May 28, 2011)

Oh yeah sorry, I stopped even considering "Three Frags Left" as a forum because lol what a shitty forum and, of all the ones in this section, this is the only one I ever check

Then I remembered this forum also has like 5 threads about new computers after the OPs fucked up their old one and "is this AMD Cyberpower PC any good?  Please be sure to leave all your advice in this thread so I can completely ignore it"

mods please move to 3 fags left between the pokemon thread and the modern warfare thread tia

EDIT: by the way, a whole shitload of work had been done and continues to be done on the project.  it's just the team lead's insistence on one single perfect release + total media blackout have utterly demoralized the people that ACTUALLY make the mod and i fully hope the team lead commits suicide

if i could find it, i have a friend who had access to the SVN and leaked a video of what it looks like when you first obtain the hornetgun/hivehand, let's just say sphincter.wmv is about as accurate as it gets

EDIT2: oh here it is


----------



## Flatline (May 28, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Portal 2 came out.
> Portal is part of the Half-Life series.


 
Um, no.
It's set in the Half-Life _universe_, but it's a different series.

And a lot of people were disappointed with Portal 2 anyway, so please don't turn this into another "portal 2 sucks where is my ep3" thread. Please.


----------



## Runefox (May 28, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Portal 2 came out.
> Portal is part of the Half-Life series.


 ... In the same way that TF2 is part of the Half-Life series.

Now, if you had said *universe*, then sure.

EDIT: FFFFFFFF-NINJA'D


----------



## xcliber (May 28, 2011)

Wait, TF2 falls into the Half-Life universe? What's the connection other than the engine and a few files?

Also: That hive hand.... :shock:


----------



## LizardKing (May 28, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> EDIT2: oh here it is


 
Oh my god that is the best fucking thing ever

Also the game looks fantastic in that video


----------



## Rouz (May 28, 2011)

It has been widely publicized that Valve cannot count to 3.


----------



## Bobskunk (May 28, 2011)

I got that video about a year ago, that was the state of the game at the time.

Getting it made me angry, and especially as he confirmed everything I said: the enforced media blackout was demoralizing many on the team since the only feedback they could see "from the outside" was either nothing, based on 2+ year old media, or calls that it would never come out or wasn't being worked on, Duke Nukem Forever etc.  There was small talk of a mutiny/leak of the first few chapters in episode form as a teaser, just to reinvigorate excitement for the mod, and renew a sense of purpose for the isolated team.  That, of course, never happened.

On that note, Duke Nukem Forever is what inspired this thread to begin with.  I hope the team leader for Black Mesa Source never finds work again, and any work he might find in the industry is shot down by the fact that his ruining Black Mesa Source with unrealistic perfectionism and simple squandering of talent is the mark of a true clownshoe.


----------



## Seas (May 28, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> a glint of hope that the mod had been released



lol 


As for some actual post content, BM:S is the DNF of our time, beyond DNF.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 30, 2011)

Rouz said:


> It has been widely publicized that Valve cannot count to 3.


 


Wheatley said:


> One..
> Two...
> Three!
> That's high. It's TOO high, isn't it, really, that-


 
:v


----------



## Aden (May 30, 2011)

This is one of those things where I've just dumped all hope/expectations
So more delays = whatever, actual release = celebration


----------



## CannonFodder (May 30, 2011)

Hey guys which is better Half life or portal?


----------



## Xenke (May 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey guys which is better Half life or portal?


 
Halo


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 30, 2011)

Runefox said:


> ... In the same way that TF2 is part of the Half-Life series.
> 
> Now, if you had said *universe*, then sure.


 
The timeline goes something like this:
Half-Life: Where it started.
Half-Life 2: Combine Invaded, this is also where Portal starts.
Portal: The GLaDOS line saying that she is the only one between Us and Them',suggests that Portal takes place around Half-Life 2.
The HL2 Episodes: Gordon saves the planet.
Portal 2: Somewhere far after Episode 3, shown here, the Earth is back to it's normal state.

This timeline was made from the lines of dialouge, and from the facts given by Valve.


----------



## Aden (May 30, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Halo


 
I actually really fucking love Halo
Haters gon' hate




Dr. Durr said:


> Portal: The GLaDOS line saying that she is the only one between Us and Them',suggests that Portal takes place around Half-Life 2.


 
Close, but no cigar. If you explore around Portal, you'll find that Aperture was competing with Black Mesa for funding at the time. I believe Portal took place before HL


----------



## CannonFodder (May 30, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> The timeline goes something like this:
> Half-Life: Where it started.
> Half-Life 2: Combine Invaded, this is also where Portal starts.
> Portal: The GLaDOS line saying that she is the only one between Us and Them',suggests that Portal takes place around Half-Life 2.
> ...


 It is kinda apparent portal2 takes place after half life 2 episodes cause of the fact you were asleep for 9 9 9 9 9 9 9-


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2011)

Aden said:


> Close, but no cigar. If you explore around Portal, you'll find that Aperture was competing with Black Mesa for funding at the time. I believe Portal took place before HL


 Close, but no tobacco. If you explore around Portal, you'll find that every Aperture employee had been viciously murdered by the psychotic robot. One must assume neither the stationary gun turrets nor the ghosts of the employees had the time (or willingness) to update or turn down the powerpoint presentation afterwards(*). 

I always asummed the "them" line refered to bullsquids and zombies and antlions and whatnot, Portal taking place in that barelly spoken of time between the Portal Storms engulfed the Earth (the end of HL1) and the Combine came along to fuck humanity in the butt in the 7 Hours War.
_
*: I haven't played Portal 2 because of a bad case of having no money. If damned souls messing around with Windows Office is a plot point discussed at major lenghts in the sequel, I am deeply sorry for my mistake._


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

Aden said:


> I actually really fucking love Halo
> Haters gon' hate


 
I'm just going to state an opinion here, but Halo 2 is the best game to ever touch the surface of the planet.


----------



## xcliber (May 30, 2011)

All of Aperture Science's employees were killed by GlaDOS's neurotoxin. The projector was left on because nobody was alive to turn it off after she kills them.

There is a short comic book that goes along with Portal 2 that shows how a certain schizophrenic scientist helps Cheyl through Portal 1 with the arrows and 'rat-holes' (It's the guy that wrote "the cake is a lie" everywhere. And when not medicated properly, he begins to hallucinate and has conversations with a talking Companion Cube). At the end of Portal 1, when the facility explodes and Cheyl gets thrown outside, he too makes his way out of the complex. During his brief time outside, the world was still in a relatively normal state, thus I think it's safe to say that Portal 1 took place before the events of Half Life.

After this, Cheyl is put back into stasis for an undisclosed amount of time. Based on the state of the world at the end of the game, I think it's very possible that Portal 2 also occurred before HL1. I find it incredibly unlikely that the war ravaged world has been put completely back in order so soon after the HL2 episodes.

Also, the automated message at the beginning stating that you have been in suspension for x amount of days can't be entirely trusted either. I counted 7 "nines" before it cut out which is over 9 million days, or about *27 thousand years*. The enrichment center, no matter how advanced it is, would surely have decayed far more than it appeared to have. The destruction of GlaDOS likely caused much of the physical damage to the facility. I would say, at most, it had only been a few years. Consider also that the potato batteries used during "Bring Your Daughter to Work Day" had not decayed much either.

And on a final note, there were birds living down there. If Portal 2 had taken place AFTER HL2, wouldn't it seem likely that we would find at least a few headcrabs or antlions down there too?

I really think that both Portal games took place before Half Life.


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

I was packing for the move and I found a little journal I had made that was my "fan fiction" for other Aperture Science bases. I was so creative when I was young.


----------



## Aden (May 30, 2011)

Canon indicates P2 was a few hundred years after P1


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

Aden said:


> Canon indicates P2 was a few hundred years after P1


 
Wait, Portal? That can't be possible! Chell would never live that long!


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I was packing for the move and I found a little journal I had made that was my "fan fiction" for other Aperture Science bases. I was so creative when I was young.


 Didn't this game come out in 2007 or something?


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> Didn't this game come out in 2007 or something?


 
That would make me about 12... maybe 13...


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2011)

So you're like 14 or something?


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> So you're like 14 or something?


 
Oooh, so close! Try sixteen. I was saying I was 12-13 in 2007.


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2011)

Holy shit, what year is it?

Fucking shit cocksucker, I'm turning fucking 21 and I've never had a romantic relationship in my life. It's all been wasted away. Fuck fuck fuck fuck.


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> Holy shit, what year is it?


 
I know what you mean. That time machine can be a bitch!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 31, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I know what you mean. That time machine can be a bitch!


 


Corto said:


> Holy shit, what year is it?
> 
> Fucking shit cocksucker, I'm turning fucking 21 and I've never had a romantic relationship in my life. It's all been wasted away. Fuck fuck fuck fuck.


 My fault, I hit 88mph.


----------



## Runefox (May 31, 2011)

What I want to know is, when will one of the other devs of BM:S leak the whole lot to the public?


----------



## Aden (May 31, 2011)

Runefox said:


> What I want to know is, when will one of the other devs of BM:S leak the whole lot to the public?


 
I know, right
I guess they're not entirely fed up after all

Or maybe it's just all compartmentalized


----------



## Unsilenced (May 31, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It is kinda apparent portal2 takes place after half life 2 episodes cause of the fact you were asleep for 9 9 9 9 9 9 9-



My friend ran the numbers on that.

Basically, if you had been asleep for as long as the game suggests, there would have been no Aperture science left. Something like 80,000 years, yet walking around you find things like clip boards with paper on them. Um... yeah. Sure. 80,000 year-old paper that's still clean and fresh. Not even yellow. At all. Hurr I'm a horse. 

No, seriously. By that time anything made of glass would have turned to puddles, anything plastic would have broken down, and anything metal would have been so far corroded it wouldn't even be funny. 

So pick your explanation: 

A) The 99999999... months is from a computer malfunction
B) Valve didn't think that hard about it
C) Aperture Science is secretly Never Never Land


----------



## Garfang (May 31, 2011)

No BM:S D: ???????????? =( now i am sad


----------



## Bobskunk (May 31, 2011)

Aden said:


> I know, right
> I guess they're not entirely fed up after all
> 
> Or maybe it's just all compartmentalized


 
It's super compartmentalized.  I'm actually pretty sure Xen is still an "in-only" black box to some degree: the team makes content for it, it goes in the xen repo, and you can only check out your stuff (unless you need other's stuff in which something like the team lead or a few others could authorize you to use that bit) to avoid ANY LEAKS EVER OH GOD.  MUST MAINTAIN FAGGOTY MEDIA SILENCE, WE HAVEN'T TWEETED ANYTHING SINCE THE GLUON GUN AND EVEN THEN IT ENDED WITH "WE'RE NOT GOING TO SHOW YOU THE FINAL PRODUCT WHICH WE HAVE"

But that's half half-remembered, second hand stuff, and probably half speculation anyway.  Don't take that for the truth, and even if it was, it might not be the case now.  Last I heard (about 8 months ago) Xen was still  at a very low level of completion.

I'm pretty sure a few people had the same idea, there was enough content available and Black Mesa Inbound through Office Complex was pretty much done.  It could have been chopped up and episode'd/demo'd- but I think the risk was a Nightwatch situation.  "Okay, party's over, mod's trashed, no dont even ask us to release anything"


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 1, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> My friend ran the numbers on that.
> 
> Basically, if you had been asleep for as long as the game suggests, there would have been no Aperture science left. Something like 80,000 years, yet walking around you find things like clip boards with paper on them. Um... yeah. Sure. 80,000 year-old paper that's still clean and fresh. Not even yellow. At all. Hurr I'm a horse.
> 
> ...


 
Some speculate the reason for the 9's is a computer malfunction, note it only says nine 5 times before breaking down. currently its set that she could of been in stasis for either 3months (90days) to any amount of years that start with nine as its the only thing the computer could sputter, only the number nine due to disrepair.


----------

